# Schlauchboot reparieren



## Maui (7. November 2011)

Hallo Schlauchboardies,
ich habe die Möglichkeit ein Schlauchboot zu bekommen. Leider sind einige Gummiteile porös. Speziell der Heckspiegel löst sich langsam (siehe Bilder). Des weiteren blättert die äußere Bodenbeschichtung ab, der Verkäufer meinte aber dafür gäbe es einen Anstrich. Und nun zu meinen Fragen.



Lohnt sich eine Reparatur und welche Kosten sollte ich einplanen?
Können die repaturen von unerfahrenen Personen durchgeführt werden oder sollte dies ein Bootsbauer (siehe Punkt 1) tun?
Mit was könnte man das Boot reparieren?
Das Boot soll 170€ kosten, ist das ok / günstig / zu teuer?
Als Anhang noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Maui (7. November 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

... weitere Bilder!


----------



## Silbermichel (7. November 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Hallo Maui!

ich hab mir jetzt nur mal zwei Bilder kurz angeschaut.... Für 170€ FINGER WEG.... Da hast du keinen Spass mit! Halterungen für den Heckspiegel sollten schon gar nict porös sein!!! 

Einen defekten hölzernen Heckspiegel kann man tauschen, aber die Halterungen sollten noch Top sein!

Anstrich beim Schlauchi ist nicht wirklich einfach! Meist hat es einen Grund warum es gestrichen ist... (man sierht Verletzungen der Plane nicht ;-) ) 

Kleinere Löcher sind unproblematisch... Nach allen möglichen Klebern u.a. für teuer Geld aus dem Fachhandel bin ich inzwischen bei Sikabond gelandet... Hält die Luft Tip-Top! 

Weiter kriegst du ein brauchbares Schlauchboot um die 500-600€... Schreib mir einfach ne PN...

Mit Material, Zeit und Ärger legst du bei 170€ drauf!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Lass die Finger davon!! Das Ding ist auf dem Müll besser ausgehoben. Alleine der spröde Gummi spricht Bände!

Vor allem ist das Ding viel zu unsicher, selbst in "renovierten" Zustand.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. November 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Das Teil würde ich den Verkäufer selbst entsorgen lassen!
Ist höchstens noch ne Kiste Bier wert und nach provisorischer Reparatur
nur noch für kleine geschützte Gewässer tauglich.
Ich sag mal, soweit vom Ufer weg, wie du schwimmen kannst!

Taxidermist


----------



## rhinefisher (7. November 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Dafür sind selbst 17 Euro noch zu teuer - das ist völlig hoffnungslos!
Aber schon interressant was alles verkauft wird - wie dreist muß man sein... .
Petri


----------



## NickAdams (7. November 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Viel Arbeit und viel Ärger für viel Geld ---- Finger weg! Lieber etwas länger sparen und ein neues Boot kaufen. Im Netz findest du genügend attraktive Angebote.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Maui (7. November 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Dreißt ist das nicht!!!
Es ist ein guter Kollege von mir, er hat es letztes Jahr für 240€ gekauft. Er hat aber keine Zeit und deshalb hat er mich gefragt.
Aber vielen Dank für eure Antworten, meine Entscheidung ist gefallen. Ich werde mich wohl nächstes Jahr doch mal nach nem Bellyboat umschauen.

Nochmals vielen Dank#6


----------



## donlotis (7. November 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Ein gebrauchtes Schlauchboot begutachtet man immer im voll aufgeblasenen Zustand. Und dann beobachtet es man mindestens 2-3 Stunden lang oder macht eine entsprechende Probefahrt (zusammen mit dem Besitzer!).
Erst danach sieht man weiter...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Pike-Piekser (7. November 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Frage hier nach, in welchem Rahmen sich eine Reparatur bewegt.

http://www.schlauchbootreparatur.de/we3/pages/de/firmeninfo/standortwechsel.php


----------

